# Terrible two's



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

One of our boys will be 2 yrs old next month; he has really been testing his limits for the last 4-6 months. He is a very sweet guy and the heard leader. He started with rearing up on his back leg and coming at us and then he actually made contact with me. We have flipped him immediately on each of the encounters and he immediately submits the second you lay hands on him. He first started this with me and stopped for several weeks after I flipped him about 5 times. Now he has moved on to my husband who the goats look to as their leader, and never act up around. My husband has flipped him each time and he gets away with nothing, but it's almost like this crazy guy likes to be flipped! He drinks it up, the second you're on top of him he gets out a cud and proceeds to start snoring by 10 minutes into it. We make sure to hold him down 15-20 min each time and pat his head and slap him around a bit (in a loving way) provoking a little "freak out moment" when he yells at us and fights to get up. He calms back down within seconds and enjoys the rest of his nap??? :roll: Do we continue to flip him, letting him know that he won't get away with his behavior, or do we need to escalate this? He doesn't act up in any other way and follows commands, stands for hoof trimming, etc. Usually this behavior is during feeding times when he feels the need to protect his food.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there a way you could chain him so that his movements are limited during feeding? It almost sounds like he has made a game of it.
I chain my pet wether sometimes with my pet wether when he gets too pushey with the does. 
Also you might try one of the better water pistols when he acts up. I myself have never used the water pistol thing but have read that others sware by a good squirt in the face.

Our correction method is the same as yours, to flip them and set on them till they yield. 

Nancy


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

third time I have typed this. Hope it comes out as tackful as the
other two times. grrrrr!

A light tap on the muzzle with a small stick is what I started doing.
My Julio is just like yours. Seems to like being flipped. Lays there
chewing his cud.. 20 minutes later. I let him up and he went right 
back at me. So I tapped him on the muzzle with a stick with a 
firm NO. He sure backed off fast. And now all I have to do is show
him the stick and say NO.

Not beating him. Just a light tap. I did not want to injure his nose.

Also If he is leaning on you do not allow it. It is a dominance thing.
Not because he loves you and wants to snuggle.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

We have tried giving him firm taps across the nose with our hand, but it hasn't worked. The boys all get tied up to eat now since they all get different size portions. He rears up when you come to set the bowl down. Not every time, only now and then. Good idea on the squirt bottle though, we have always used one, but have never tried it in this situation, I will give it go and see if that will work.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Huckleberry,
Threatening you is very serious for a goat, and has to be dealt with in a way that he doesn't want repeated. If you have a bossy goat, you may notice that if another goat threatens him, if he can, he will give them a serious pummeling that gives them a good fright and plenty of bruises to think about. I'm not saying you should EVER beat a goat, but you need to do something that he strongly dislikes/is scared of for good reason. As ryorkies has mentioned, using a stick and tapping on the nose (if it is hard enough) will give them something to think about. When our ram threatens me over food, I give him a good few solid wacks (this is a BIG ram who has dangerous horns and is either scared or aggressive) and then he has to submit and come creeping back begging for his food or else drop his head and look thoroughly chastened before I would think of letting him have it. You could also chain him before feeding, then have a switch or water pistol in one hand and bring his food. If he threatens you, switch or squirt him, probably only once, until he stops and turns away. Repeat until he stops threatening, (in one lesson) and then (in a few days or whatever) you could not tie him up and do the same if he still threatens you.
You can have a look here as well if you like for some suggestions on aggressive behaviour.

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=1397

I will just repeat though, please make sure you punish this behaviour enough to make him stop, because if he doesn't mind the punishment, he will become more and more bossy.

Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I used my hand at first. First it did not work. Second it hurt my hand.
The light tap on the nose with the stick had him walking away shaking his
head. The stick was only a 10 to 12 inches long and about as big around as my thumb.

I also chastize and get after him if he trys to butt the dog or other goats on
my walk. When in his pen he can be boss. Unless I am there. Then I am suppose to be boss. Notice I say _suppose_ to be. He is young yet. So is still on a learning curve. I want him to listen to me. I do have grand kids.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Keep a bucket of water nearby and douse him with it if he tries to butt you again. Or the hose. Surprise him real good.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

One of my favorite surprise discipline tools was a $9 plastic fog horn. It was for my kayak. It made a horrible loud sound. I got in my alpha 2 year old's face and chased him into the corner of the barn with it. He couldn't run away fast enough. I would wear the horn on a lanyard around my neck and the squirt gun on my belt. I was never quite sure what trick got the point across, this boy was also flipped a few times, but he definitely got the point of which one of us was alpha. My husband had to go through the alpha thing with him also. He'll be 6 this spring, he was my 1st goat and came to me, his 3rd owner at the age of 22 months. Hobbs has been a mama's boy for years now.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

We've had spotty success with flipping Cuzco as well. Sometimes it's worked, but other times he seemed to enjoy the challenge of a physical fight and, after completely resigning and almost falling asleep on the ground, would pop right back up, tail wagging, hackles raised, and say, "You got me once, but I'll bet you can't do it again!" 

We did not start out with a squirt gun, though. I'm not sure a little squirt would have worked early on when Cuzco's attitude was bigger than his brain. I started out dousing him with a garden hose or a bucket of cold water. He was always very submissive after a water treatment, and as he got better I was able to downgrade to the water pistol. We still give water pistols to friends if we go hiking with Cuzco. He's quite tame around Phil and I, but he has a tendency to challenge strangers if he thinks they're unarmed.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the great advice! We've been ready with the squirt bottle all week, but he's been on his best behavior, as if he knows what's up. I can just hear his thoughts "hmm, if I'm not naughty, they can't train the naughty out of me!" I think if we keep at it he will learn we're boss and he isn't going to change that. I'll keep you updated.....


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> We've been ready with the squirt bottle all week, but he's been on his best behavior, as if he knows what's up.


That is funny. Ever notice that when you get the fly swatter out the
flies disappear? LOL


----------

